# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  موسوعة المواقع التعليميه ...

## إبتسام السهم

http://www.english-at-home.com/ 


http://www.tolearnenglish.com/ 
www.englishtown.com/ 
http://www.englishbaby.com/ 

http://www.study.com/ 
موقع مجاني يساعد في تعليمك اللغه المعهد البريطاني
http://www.antimoon.com/ 
موقع للترجمه

http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/welcome_arabic.html 

http://www.cimos.com/tradnet.htm 
موقع يحول النص المكتوب إلى صوت مسموع
http://www.bell-labs.com/project/tts/voices.html 
ايضا مواقع لتعلم الانكليزية 
هناك موقع لقاموس اللغة الانجليزية والعربية 
http://dictionary.ajeeb.com/ 
http://www.m-w.com/ 
http://www.dictionry.com/


*مواقع لتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه* 

*موقع لتعلم الاغة الانجليزية بالعربي* 

*http://www.go4english.com/*

*موقع متخصص لتعليم و تعلم اللغة الانجليزيه*

*http://www.esl-lab.com*


*الموسوعة باللغة الانجليزية*

*http://www.encyclopedia.com*

*موقع بحث عام بالغة الانجليزية*

*http://www.askjeeves.com*


*نفس الموقع البحث ولكن باسم آخر.*

*http://www.ask.com*

*قاموس ,مترجم وآلة بحث عن المترادفات والعكس*

*http://www.dictionary.com*

*تاريخ العالم*

*http://www.hyperhistory.com*


*صفحة خاصة لتعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية*

*http://awady77.************


*موقع ممتاز لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية شامل و به باب لتعليم التوفل بالاضافة الى امتحانات التوفل تجدونها متوفرة فى نفس الموقع.*

*http://www.englishpage.com*

*موقع لمختلف الحوارات باللغة الانجليزية*

*http://www.geocities.com/abracad_1999/edm.html*

*قاموس ميريام ويبستر للغة الانجليزية*

*http://www.m-w.com*

*قاموس لمختصرات اللغة الانجليزية*

*http://www.numa.com/ref/acronym.htm*

*قاموس آخر*

*http://www.onelook.com*

*قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية و الطبية*

*http://www.sciencekomm.at/advice/dict.html*

*موقع لتعلم القواعد*

*http://a4esl.org/*


*هذه بعض المواقع المفيدة.....,لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية , كلمات,قواعد,كتابة* 
*http://www.englishday.com*
*يحتوي الموقع على عدة طرق مشوقة تساعد في تعلم وتحسين مستوى اللغة الانجليزية* 
*The British Council* 
*المجلس الثقافي البريطاني* 
*http://www.sabri.org*
*يحتوي الموقع على جميع وسائل تحسين مستوى اللغة الانجليزية من اختبارات وخلافه* 
*http://www.spellcheck.net*
*حسن من اخطاءك الاملائية من خلال هذا الموقع* 
*http://www.englishlearner.com*
*يحتوي الموقع على تمارين تفاعلية تساعد في حفظ الكلمات واتقان القراءة واجادة قواعد اللغة الانجليزية* 
*http://webnz.com*
*مرشد فوري عبر الانترنت لمساعدتك في تعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية* 
*http://www.soon.org.uk*
*يحتوي الموقع على نصائح تساعد في تعلم و تحسين اللغة الانجليزية* 
*http://ccc.commnet.edu*
*مرشد الى تعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية ويوجد مايقارب خمسون اختبار تساعد في تحسين المستوى* 
*http://www.collegeem.qc.ca*
*يحتوي على العديد من الطرق والمواضيع التي تساعد في تعلم وتحسين قواعد اللغة الانجليزية* 
*http://www.wsu.edu*
*موقع يساعدك في تفادي الاخطاء الشائعة لا ستخدامات قواعد اللغة الانجليزية* 
*http://www.esl-lounge.com*
*يحتوي الموقع على العديد من الدروس لجميع المستويات* 

*Toefl توفل* 
*http://www.editenglish.com*
*يحتوي الموقع على امثلة واختبارات مبسطة ويعطي الفرصة للمتقدم لاختبارت التوفل لمعرفة مدى جاهزيته* 
*http://www.english-vancouver.com*
*يقدم مركز اللغة الانجليزية في فانكوفر بكندا عدة برامج خاصة باللغة النجليزية من ضمنها التجهيز لاختبارات التوفل* 
*http://www.gettoefl.com*
*موقع يساعد في الاعداد لاختبارات التوفل عبر الانترنت* 
*http://www.testbooksonline.com*
*يحتوي الموقع على عدة نماذج من الكتب والاشرطة و اسطوانات سي دي تساعد في اعدادالمتقدم لاختبارات التوفل* 
*http://www.testmagic.com*
*يحتوي على معلومات عن التوفل تساعد في الرفع من درجات المتقدم لا ختبارات التوفل* 
*http://testwise.com/*
*نظرة على اختبارات التوفل* 
*http://www.scholarstuff.com*
*يحتوي على معلومات عن اختبار اللغة الانجليزية كلغة اجنبية* 
*http://www.toefl.org*
*الموقع الرسمي للتوفل* 
*http://www.freeenglish.net/english/index.asp*
*الموقع مفيد لتعلم المحادثة*
*http://www.es1261.8m.com/*
*http://www.better-english.com/exerciselist.html*
*http://www.englishpractice.com/*
*ايضا مواقع لتعلم الانكليزية*
*هناك موقع لقاموس اللغة الانجليزية والعربية* 

*http://dictionary.ajeeb.com/**http://www.m-w.com/*
*http://www.dictionry.com/*
*وهذا موقع لتعلم قواعد اللغة الانكليزية ايضا*
*http://www.edunet.com/english/grammar/toc.cfm*
*وهذا موقع فيه دروس اسبوعية*
*http://www.englishpage.com/*

*موقع يحول النص المكتوب الى صوت مسموع*
*http://www.bell-labs.com/project/tts/voices.html*

*وهذا موقع للترجمة* 
*http://www.cimos.com/tradnet.htm*


*http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/welcome_arabic.html*
*موقع مجاني يساعد على تحسين مستواك في اللغه ,من المعهد البريطاني.*

*http://www.antimoon.com/*
*هنا ستجد الطرق المثلى لتعلم اللغه*

*http://www.english-at-home.com/*

*http://www.tolearnenglish.com/*

*www.englishtown.com/**http://www.englishbaby.com/*

*http://www.study.com/*

*http://www.planetenglish.com/*
*كنت تدور كتاب معين* 
*هذا موقع للمكتبات ودور النشر* 
*موقع متخصص لتعليم و تعلم اللغة الانجليزية*
*http://www.esl-lab.com*

*الموسوعة باللغة الانجليزية*
*http://www.encyclopedia.com*

*لانجليزيةا بالغة عام بحث موقع* 
*http://www.askjeeves.com*

*موقع بحث عام باللغة الانجليزية*
*http://www.askjeeves.com*

*..نفس موقع البحث ولكن بعنوان اخر*
*http://www.ask.com*

*قاموس مترجم والة بحث عن المترادفات والعكس*
*http://www.dictionary.com*

*صفحة خاصة لتعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية*
*http://awady77.************

*موقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية عن طريق البريد الالكترونى*
*http://www.english-course.com*

*ايضا موقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بواسطة البريد الالكترونى ..*
*http://www.english2u.com/freelessons.html*

*موقع متعدد الاغراض يخص الادب الانجليزى و تعليم اللغة الانجليزية مفيد لكل من الطلبة و المدرسين على حد سواء*
*http://www.soon.org.uk/*******.htm*

*موقع ممتاز لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية شامل و به باب لتعليم التوفل بالاضافة الى امتحانات التوفل تجدونها متوفرة فى نفس الموقع.*
*http://www.englishpage.com*

*جميل هذا الموقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية هو ميزة التتمرين السمع صوتى على النطق ..*
*http://www.elfs.com*

*موقع آخر يتيح التعلم للغة الانجليزية بواسطة البريد الالكترونى*
*http://www.englishlearner.com*

*موقع لمختلف الحوارات باللغة الانجليزية*
*http://www.geocities.com/abracad_1999/edm.html*

*موقع ممتاز لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بواسطة الاستماع حيث تتوفر معه فرصة التقييم*
*http://www.englishlistening.com/**http://www.ju*

*موقع صوتى للغات المختلفة مثل الروسية و اليابانية و الكورية و غيرها بالاضافة للانجليزية.*
*http://www.ild.com/demos/french/index.shtml*
*mp*

*قاموس ميريام ويبستر للغة الانجليزية*
*http://www.m-w.com*

*قاموس لمختصرات اللغة الانجليزية*
*http://www.numa.com/ref/acronym.htm*

*قاموس آخر*
*http://www.onelook.com*

*قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية و الطبية*
*http://www.sciencekomm.at/advice/dict.html*

*البي بي سي لتعليم الأنجليزيه*
*http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/arabic_elt/index.shtml*




*تابع*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*تعليم قواعد اللغه الأنجليزيه*
*http://scar101.tripod.com/alkawa3ed.htm*

*لحظة إبداع موقع معرفى شامل يفيد المعلم و المتعلم*
*http://www.ebdaa.8k.com*

*مجلـــــــــــــة المعلــــــــــــم* 
*http://www.angelfire.com/mn/almoalem/hadeetha.html*


*مواقع ترجمة مهمة ........* 

*http://www.tarjim.com**http://www.cimos.com/TradNet.htm**http://www.ajeeb.com**http://www.alqamoos.com**http://www.almisbar.com/salam_trans_a.html**http://www.world.altavista.com**http://www.cimos.com/TradNet.htm**http://www.tarjim.com.sa/ajeeb**http://www.0border.com*

*هذا موقع لترجمة النصوص* *http://www.cimos.com/tradnet.htm*

*موقع متخصص لتعليم و تعلم اللغة الانجليزيه* *http://www.esl-lab.com/*
*قاموس ,مترجم وآلة بحث عن المترادفات والعكس* *http://www.dictionary.com/*

*موقع صوتى للغات المختلفة مثل الروسية و اليابانية و الكورية و غيرها بالاضافة للانجليزيه* *http://www.ild.com/demos/french/index.shtml*



*قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية و الطبية* *http://www.sciencekomm.at/advice/dict.html*

*www.alwaraq.com*
*www.al-raddadi.com/education.html*
*www.iss.stthomas.edu/studyguides/arabic*
*http://eyoon.fares.net/142*
*www.alnoor-world.com/scientists*
*http://sebwieh.8m.com*

*لغة انجليزية*

*www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/arabic_elt/index.shtml*
*http://dhaim.8m.com/rules.htm*
*http://lexicons.ajeeb.com**www.englishpage.com*
*www.pacificnet.net/~sperling*
*http://members.aol.com/eslkathy/esl.htm*
*www.englishday.com**www.sabri.org**www.spellcheck.net*
*www.englishlearner.com**http://webnz.com**www.soon.org.uk**http://ccc.commnet.edu**www.collegeem.qc.ca**www.wsu.edu**www.esl-lounge.com**www.es1261.8m.com*
*www.better-english.com/exerciselist.html**www.englishpractice.com*
*http://dictionary.ajeeb.com*
*www.m-w.com*
*www.dictionry.com*
*www.edunet.com/english/grammar/toc.cfm**www.bell-labs.com/project/tts/voices.html*
*www.cimos.com/tradnet.htm*
*www.learnenglish.org.uk/welcome_arabic.html**www.antimoon.com*
*www.english-at-home.com*
*www.tolearnenglish.com*
*www.englishtown.com*
*www.englishbaby.com*
*www.study.com*
*www.planetenglish.com*



تابع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*موقع متخصص لتعليم و تعلم اللغة الانجليزية

**http://www.esl-lab.com** 

الموسوعة باللغة الانجليزية

**http://www.encyclopedia.com** 

لانجليزيةا بالغة عام بحث موقع 

**http://www.askjeeves.com** 

موقع بحث عام باللغة الانجليزية

**http://www.askjeeves.com..نفس** موقع البحث ولكن بعنوان اخر

**http://www.ask.com** 

قاموس مترجم والة بحث عن المترادفات والعكس

**http://www.dictionary.com** 

صفحة خاصة لتعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية

**http://awady77.************* 

موقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية عن طريق البريد الالكترونى

**http://www.english-course.com** 

ايضا موقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بواسطة البريد الالكترونى ..

**http://www.english2u.com/freelessons.html** 

موقع ممتاز لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية شامل و به باب لتعليم التوفل بالاضافة الى امتحانات التوفل تجدونها متوفرة فى نفس الموقع. 

**http://www.englishpage.com** 

جميل هذا الموقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية هو ميزة التتمرين السمع صوتى على النطق ..

**http://www.elfs.com** 

موقع آخر يتيح التعلم للغة الانجليزية بواسطة البريد الالكترونى

**http://www.englishlearner.com** 

موقع لمختلف الحوارات باللغة الانجليزية

**http://www.geocities.com/abracad_1999/edm.html** 

موقع ممتاز لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بواسطة الاستماع حيث تتوفر معه فرصة التقييم

**http://www.englishlistening.com/**http://www.ju** 

موقع صوتى للغات المختلفة مثل الروسية و اليابانية و الكورية و غيرها بالاضافة للانجليزية.

**http://www.ild.com/demos/french/index.shtml** 

mp

قاموس ميريام ويبستر للغة الانجليزية

**http://www.m-w.com** 

قاموس لمختصرات اللغة الانجليزية

**http://www.numa.com/ref/acronym.htm** 

قاموس آخر

**http://www.onelook.com** 

قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية و الطبية

**http://www.sciencekomm.at/advice/dict.html** 

البي بي سي لتعليم الأنجليزيه

**http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/arabic_elt/index.shtml** 

تعليم قواعد اللغه الأنجليزيه

*http://scar101.tripod.com/alkawa3ed.htm

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*تفضل بالدخول وذلك بالضغط على القلوب*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أتمنى الإفاده .......* للجميع*

----------

